# Cisco on another/new TV show!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I have to say how proud I am of my Cisco. :wub: We had another TV shooting last night and he did a remarkable job! He was to search for a “dead body” in the woods and he did it like a PRO! He has amazing hunt drive and even though it was dark, hubby says you could hear him snorting searching under all the leaves for his ball. :rofl: Best part is, hubby got to be the handler this time, so both will be on TV.  Logan and I were not too far away watching the whole thing, it was awesome to watch, I was so proud of him/them. 

By the way, although I’m still waiting confirmation from the producer, I’m pretty sure Cisco’s “When Ghosts Attack” episode will air this Sunday at 10pm. The title of the episode is “Beasts From the Beyond” on the Destination America channel. I will confirm once I know for sure.

FYI – Don’t watch if you are scared of Ghosts, these are based on true stories and some are pretty scary!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

cool, please let us know.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

That's so cool!! I wonder when I see a GSD on a movie or something if I've seen them on the board. I've always wished that Mikko could be on TV


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

That is so cool! Congrats! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanks!!

Reminder, tonight at 10pm!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Cisco and Dennis- stars!!!! Congrats!


----------

